# Email notifications



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

With all do respect, I cannot figure out how to take off the function of getting an email every time somebody responds to a thread that I've visited.  I check my email and I have 53 new messages, all from people leaving comments on a thread, not to me specifically.

Can you help and show me how to turn this off?  I've tried looking in the Edit screen and can't find it, lol  Thank you!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you click on 
usercp
under setting options selct edit options
under messages and notifications there is a default thread subscription mode where you can pull down the "no email notification" and save changes on the bottom of the page.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Glorie, see below. New members often ask that question.
Hope this helps.







 11-01-2008, 12:26 PM #*3* quicksilver 
Certified Executive Chef






Go to the "user CP" on the top of the Forum, in the blue border and click on that.
You'll see "Your Control Panel" on the left side of the screen.
You'll see "Settings & Options".
Click on "Edit Options".
On the right side of the screen,
scroll down to "Default Thread Subscription Mode".
Click the little white box for "no email notification".
Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click
"Save Changes". 
That's all you should have to do.
Good luck. If that doesn'twork, PM a "mod".
__________________


----------



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks quicksilver!!  )


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2009)

I have already asked about this. I have the opposite problem, I do not get any e-mail notificatiosns from this siter, and I do like them and want them. I did everithing i was told to do, which is the opposite of the advise above, but nothing still works. Please help me.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

Charlie, do you get any emails from DC at all? I just looked at your account and you have it set up correctly to get email notifications. Perhaps the emails are going into a spam folder or junk folder?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is what I was thinking, spam folder. If you get a lot of emails from one source, it can get spammed by your ISP software. Another interesting thing I learned is that if too many messages are sent or received from the same email address, my ISP will block them before they even get to me.
In my case, I had to add DC in to a permission list as a forum so they would unblock it. Once they verified it was a forum and not mass mailer, I started getting all of my emails.


----------

